# Cottonport Louisiana / La



## Wadersmith (Aug 13, 2021)

Does anyone know of any Cottonport Louisiana bottles, up until yesterday I did not know they existed so I was wondering if anyone owns one. The one I bought is a cher-cola slug plate but I just want to see any other bottle from there.


----------



## ACLbottles (Aug 13, 2021)

I don't know of any Cottonport bottles but I'd love to see a picture of that Chero-Cola bottle if you have one.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 13, 2021)

That would be nice to see a slugplate Chero-Cola. Not sure i want to see a Cher-Cola. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wadersmith (Aug 15, 2021)

ACLbottles said:


> I don't know of any Cottonport bottles but I'd love to see a picture of that Chero-Cola bottle if you have one.


There’s the picture, thought it sent a whole back but I guess I didn’t hit the button


----------



## Wadersmith (Aug 15, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That would be nice to see a slugplate Chero-Cola. Not sure i want to see a Cher-Cola.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 16, 2021)

Square slugplate? Cool.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wadersmith (Aug 16, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Square slugplate? Cool.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Just got it in today


----------



## 5 gallon collector (Aug 16, 2021)

The auction records website worthpoint has a Cottonport bottle imaged -- Nehi, "silk stocking".
I tried to copy but unable.  Here is the link.








						Cottonport Louisiana LA Silk Stocking Nehi Soda Bottle Royal Crown | #415753539
					

Offered is a rare...hard to find...9 ounce Nehi bottle from Cottonport, Louisiana pat'd March 1925. Bottle is in good condition with no chips or cracks. Does show some case wear. There are some slight




					www.worthpoint.com
				



I'm not subscribed to worthpoint, so have no further info.


----------



## ACLbottles (Aug 16, 2021)

Nice bottle!


----------



## HouTxSoda (Aug 25, 2021)

I wonder if that Nehi was a 3 Rivers bottle? I guess we will never know now that it is sold.


----------



## mrechenard (Feb 21, 2022)

I am from Cottonport originally and found in the newspapers that there was a bottling works there in about 1928


----------



## Wadersmith (Feb 21, 2022)

It’s a shame that one is broken


----------



## mrechenard (Feb 21, 2022)

Cottonport Bottling Works newspaper articles


----------

